# Starts by itself



## 904Kevin (Jan 2, 2021)

1983 Johnson 35hp. I moved the pushbutton start switch and the kill switch. I replaced the wires to each with new 16ga marine wire. New terminals, too. When I touched the negative battery cable to re-attach it the motor started. Pulled kill switch lanyard and the starter kept spinning. I had to disconnect the negative battery cable to get the starter to stop. I traced all my wires, checked the new terminals, checked the grounds while I was at it. Everything was good. The motor started and ran fine before I moved the switches. At a loss as to what could've happened.


----------



## 904Kevin (Jan 2, 2021)

HA! Figgered it out! The 2 wires from the start switch mysteriously melted together as if someone (me) used too much heat on some heat shrink tubing. I had to walk away from it to figure it out.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

And I was beginning to think Alec Baldwin was your captain.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> And I was beginning to think Alec Baldwin was your captain.


Can’t invite him to Christmas this year, gotta have three shots.


----------



## 904Kevin (Jan 2, 2021)

What an idiot. All he had to do was obey the first rule of handling a firearm.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

904Kevin said:


> What an idiot. All he had to do was obey the first rule of handling a firearm.


Or just follow the script because none of that was included.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Hell all he had to do was get trained by NRA on gun safety. Ǹooo he's to smart
Sorry to high Jack your thread. Yep I've figured out stuff on my boat by just thinking about it for a couple of days. Especially Wireing


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Can’t invite him to Christmas this year, gotta have three shots.


or don't want you or me to get shot....


----------

